# Snoring dog



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So Matley snores like no dog I have ever seen. He snores as much as I do! Just now, he was laying on the couch next to me and woke himself up because he was snoring so loud. Haha. Does anyone know if that is a sign of some sort of respiratory problems or is that relatively normal?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it can be either. My dog snores a lot as well. He's a healthy weight and not a short-faced dog like a pug so I've never worried about it. He's a lab mix that looks like part hound. A friend of mine had a blood hound that snored really bad too. Every time it slept!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Two of mine will snore when they are REALLY deeply asleep. Both are thin, long nosed dogs and don't seem to have any other health problems. Of course, one of them also drools when he's sleeping hard. Leaves a wet spot on what he's sleeping on and has a wet muzzle. lol


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Certain breeds are known for snoring, especially the braceaphalic breeds (pugs, boxers, Boston terriers, etc.). They are also sensitive to temperature extremes, especially heat, due to their shorter, smooshed, nasal passage capacity. Thankfully, my current boxer doesn't snore, thank God. He's the first one I've had that doesn't! Other breeds can snore, too, of course. I wouldn't worry about it from a health standpoint, unless your dog starts having other breathing issues while awake.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

OK good. Thank you all. That makes me feel much better. I'll just kind of keep laughing when he does it. Haha.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

There are many dogs who are snoring more then human, sometimes snoring is the sign of some respiratory problems. Sometimes it is just a habit of dog that they snore while sleeping. Different breeds of dogs which are genetically manipulated and tissues having more space.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Regularly exercise your pet so that he will reduce in weight and the snoring problem stops.


----------

